# CM After Ovulation



## avistar

Just wanted to ask what cm usually looks like after you have O'd and what consistency, texture, and color are signs of being preg?

Best of luck to all as we reach mid December!!! :blue::dust::blue:


----------



## Suz

I just read this the other day....Hope it answers your questions ;)

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/cervical-mucus.html


----------



## Carolina

hey avistar! im still havinf a bit light pink blood in cm. I did a finger test last night and it was white and in small lumps (some ha the pink tinge) i dont know if its left over sperm or what!:dohh:


----------



## avistar

hmmmm I haven't had much of any cm today....and my cramping has been mild. Have cramps and stuff still??? When did you bd? Last night? Sperm can take a while to fall out...if you did bd I don't know where the pinkish could be coming from ????? unless it is just a part of implantation. When are you going to test???


----------



## FJL

I just did the finger test which I haven't done before - TMI, sorry!!! And I have HEAPS of CM but it is sticky, not stretchy and it is white. Does this mean the :witch: is on her way?

What is your CM like now avistar?


----------



## avistar

ho hum....there is very little, stickish the other day but creamy/kinda yellow colored today...didn't do a finger test. I have barely had any cramping today...but last night it was strong! So I dunno what to think at this point...CM goes back to how it was before you O, I believe.

:witch: <~~~~AWAY YOU!


----------



## Mojo

after o i think it's supposed to be more creamy but i find about 4 days before af is due mine goes clear again and then i get all confused! for some people cm is a good way to track when you will o but if you find it hard to figure out then just use another method so you don't end up wondering too much! i try not to read too much into mine as it is never what it is supposed to be (if that makes sense)


----------

